# Wait......



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

I’ve been working really hard on training with Beckett and he’s coming along swimmingly. Here’s a photo dump of his (least) favorite command, Wait. Can you tell he’s over my antics? 
He probably waits so well because he knows if he’s good he’s going to get the jackpot of kibble! We haven’t gotten to kibble on his nose yet, but it is next on the list. 





























and an early one when he was probably just too tired to move LOL


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I love these! So good.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> I love these! So good.


thank you! if Logan has any tips for balancing things on his nose, Beckett and I are all ears!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Coastal Pup said:


> thank you! if Logan has any tips for balancing things on his nose, Beckett and I are all ears!


Oh gosh. I forget how it all comes together. He already had a good sit, wait, and I had done impulse control games with him like you are doing. I taught a chin rest and said "wait' as I slowly brought the treat down to place on the top of his muzzle. Oh, and I used to give him his good morning treat in slow motion coming down toward his nose and moving it back up if he tried to get it. Over time he got used to the motion and learned to wait until I said "okay" just like he waits for his food bowl. Anyway, once I set the treat on top of his nose/muzzle area I would hold up my hand like "stop/stay" and say "wait" and he waits for a release. I'm trying "Get it," but can't get him to catch it in the air yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job, the pictures of Beckett are so cute, good boy!


----------



## Valhalla09 (Jan 26, 2019)

He is gorgeous and this made me chuckle. I taught our last golden to sit with a treat on his nose and when I would release him he would flip it up and catch it. I haven't done that with Ragnar yet.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Really good work for such a young guy...he is already on a real good road to being a happy puppy forever!


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

Fantastic work!! I think the yawning picture is my favorite!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great job, the pictures of Beckett are so cute, good boy!


thank you! He really does try hard to be a good boy!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Monica_K said:


> Fantastic work!! I think the yawning picture is my favorite!


Mine too! He’s like “this trick is so old I could sit here ALL DAY if she made me”


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

3goldens2keep said:


> Really good work for such a young guy...he is already on a real good road to being a happy puppy forever!


Thank you! We to training throughout the day, every day—and he loves it because he loves food! His kibble is second only to cooked chicken!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Valhalla09 said:


> He is gorgeous and this made me chuckle. I taught our last golden to sit with a treat on his nose and when I would release him he would flip it up and catch it. I haven't done that with Ragnar yet.


thank you! That is such a fun trick, I am hoping Beckett can learn that once he learns how to sit with it on his nose!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Oh gosh. I forget how it all comes together. He already had a good sit, wait, and I had done impulse control games with him like you are doing. I taught a chin rest and said "wait' as I slowly brought the treat down to place on the top of his muzzle. Oh, and I used to give him his good morning treat in slow motion coming down toward his nose and moving it back up if he tried to get it. Over time he got used to the motion and learned to wait until I said "okay" just like he waits for his food bowl. Anyway, once I set the treat on top of his nose/muzzle area I would hold up my hand like "stop/stay" and say "wait" and he waits for a release. I'm trying "Get it," but can't get him to catch it in the air yet.


Thank you, Diane! That’s a good idea to start with a chin rest. I found an old picture of him taken the same day as the last picture above and it’s actually on his nose! He was only 10 weeks old so he was probably falling asleep though. He is laying with his head down though so that’s also probably why it’s easier—so we will definitely start there. We’ll be cheering Logan on, I’m sure he will figure out the catch soon!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Beckett is a handsome boy and I think he already has better impulse control than me...


----------



## PurpleDog (Nov 25, 2020)

Puppy goals! Well done, my friend!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Beckett is a handsome boy and I think he already has better impulse control than me...


Thank you! He’s better than me too-we do a morning treat of blueberries, two each, and I always gobble mine down before I release him from his Wait....


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

PurpleDog said:


> Puppy goals! Well done, my friend!


Thank you!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Loved the pics, he's adorable.


----------



## SFK (Mar 4, 2021)

WOW...what a cute pup and so good!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

What a cutie! I love teaching wait and watching their expressions. Great job!!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Ivyacres said:


> Loved the pics, he's adorable.


Thank you!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

SFK said:


> WOW...what a cute pup and so good!


Thank you! He loves to please!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> What a cutie! I love teaching wait and watching their expressions. Great job!!


thank you! His expressions crack me up- he’s so tired of my little game 😂


----------



## Charlie_Boy (Apr 21, 2020)

I love him!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Beckett, you are a very good boy and so smart!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks friend! Mom is hoping I stay just as good and smart when I hit my teenage months!



Noreaster said:


> Beckett, you are a very good boy and so smart!


----------



## Hudson's Fan (Dec 31, 2019)

Great Job! I worked that command consistently with Hudson and now she is almost 2 years old. I use "Wait" on other things she wants to do. I can see her attention kick in when I say "wait". Beckett is a smart, good boy! I share as I do so you may see how the command(s) may prove more useful than you could have imagined.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Love it, Thank you for posting, great pictures


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Hudson's Fan said:


> Great Job! I worked that command consistently with Hudson and now she is almost 2 years old. I use "Wait" on other things she wants to do. I can see her attention kick in when I say "wait". Beckett is a smart, good boy! I share as I do so you may see how the command(s) may prove more useful than you could have imagined.


Yes, it’s such a great command! We are working on using it before going in and out of the house, and I’m teaching it before hopping out of the car (not that he’s tall enough to hop, I still carry him, but I’m the future he will), and before he comes out of his crate in the mornings. So handy!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

We are making progress! I am not sure that he even noticed the one sitting in his head fluff, but we’ve been working on our nose one almost every day. He finally held it long enough to get a picture!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

That's the definition of patience right there....


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Coastal Pup said:


> We are making progress! I am not sure that he even noticed the one sitting in his head fluff, but we’ve been working on our nose one almost every day. He finally held it long enough to get a picture!
> View attachment 883797


So good! These are the cutest photos!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

I made some sweet potato chews for Beckett this weekend. Figured we might as well try balancing it on his nose because why not?! The second picture makes me laugh, it looks like he’s taking his job very seriously 😂


----------



## Dorothea A Gaskill (Jun 28, 2021)

Really cute pics! He is handsome.


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

A quick update on Beckett’s balancing since I just got a notification about this post 😂 he has now fully mastered the nose balance, and I’m not sure what the next level is. I was thinking maybe getting him to spin with something on his nose? Not sure how to make that one work though since his his spin is so quick and the treat always flies off. For now, enjoy what we’ve been up to ☺


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So cute!! Smart boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, great job to you and Beckett.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

Too cute! My favorite is of him balancing the mini pumpkin. If you’re looking for the next step you can have him flip the treat off his nose into his mouth. That counts as a trick for the Trick Dog Advanced title. I start by teaching them catch a treat, and then have them do the same motion when the treat’s on their nose.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't know how I managed to miss this thread, Beckett is so cute!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

rosegold said:


> Too cute! My favorite is of him balancing the mini pumpkin. If you’re looking for the next step you can have him flip the treat off his nose into his mouth. That counts as a trick for the Trick Dog Advanced title. I start by teaching them catch a treat, and then have them do the same motion when the treat’s on their nose.


Hahaha the pumpkin was tricky because it’s so slippery!! 
that’s a great idea! I forgot about that because when I release him he drops his head and grabs the treat off the ground. I wasnt sure how to untrain that motion, but I’m going to start with the catch as you suggested! They will be “separate” tricks I guess! Thank you!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Well 5 months later and we haven’t learned to spin with something on his nose, OR throw it up in the air and catch it…but we’re (mainly me) still having fun. Beckett increasingly is getting his lips caught on his teeth and it is always hilarious. I call it his concentrating face 😂


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He's so very cute!


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

Wow! Good job Beckett! He’s a beauty. 😀


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

He’s such a pretty boy! Good job!!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice looking boy and he responds well to training for treats, too! 

Our boy only throws things in the air and catches it when he is returning on a retrieve with a duck. Of course, he only does this on water retrieves. One of the judges about fell out of her seat when he did it on a Senior Hunt Test. She said he would not have passed if he had not caught the duck, which he did! He just cannot get enough water or ducks...crazy what these pups will do...


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Thanks all! He’s such a good boy to put up with all of my antics 😂


----------

